# Creating a logo signature in outlook



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm trying like hell to create myself an email signature like the one I have attached below. So far, I have tried to create it in word, using a table. The table has two cells, I insert the logo image on the left, and text on the right. Its all fine and dandy until I try to copy it over to Outlook, and the logo/image never shows up. It just shows a blank spot. All the online tutorials are pretty vague.

Does anybody know how to do this? Am I barking up the wrong tree? Any help would be appreciated. The one I attached below is an example of what I"d like to try to create.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

PM me your email & I will send you a generic copy you can edit

You can also use some of MS courses
http://office.microsoft.com/training/training.aspx?AssetID=RC011891991033
http://office.microsoft.com/training/training.aspx?AssetID=RC010264821033


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks! PM sent.

Anyone else?


----------



## ArmstrCarpentry (Jan 24, 2009)

You can create the signature in outlook itself - In outlook just type "email signature" into the help search box - the instructions in outlook help are straightforward and you can migrate the signature in form word or other formats...


----------

